# Lathe chuck rotary table adaptor



## Brnoczech (Mar 14, 2013)

This is an adaptor that I made for installing a lathe chuck with workpiece onto a rotary table. It also works to install the lathe chuck in a 5C indexer. The chucks are a 4 inch 3 jaw and a 6 inch 4 jaw that are used on a Myford Super 7 lathe. The first two pictures, below, are the front and rear of the adaptor. The threaded portion duplicates the lathe spindle. The shaft on the other side is turned to 3/4 inch diameter. the three brass set screws are to make sure that the chuck and the adaptor are fixed solidly together as unit and that the adaptor doesn't back off of the chuck. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The next two pictures show the configurations of the backs of the two chucks, and the next two show the chucks with the adaptor installed and tightened. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Next are pictures of the bottom and top of the plate that the adaptor shaft goes through with three countersunk bolts to hold the adaptor and chuck. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The next pictures show the hold downs for the plate, and the chuck and adaptor secured to the plate, and the unit attached to the rotary table with the holddowns. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






The final two pictures that I hope are attached show a screw jack that I made to remove the center that I made for the rotary table when using the adaptor. The normal center in the rotary is MT 3 or 4 (don't recall which). I obtained a MT adaptor for a smaller MT, and then bored it out for a snug fit with the 3/4 inch shaft. The jack screw has a hook on the end that catch through the slot in the MT insert, and allows it to be pull free and removed.Sorry if the pictures and text are somewhat disjointed. I haven't figured out how to insert the pictures in the text very well yet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## Tim655 (Apr 22, 2013)

That's nice, I have been wanting to do that for as long time!!


----------



## PurpLev (Apr 22, 2013)

nice work.

I need to make me one of those.


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice work!
You should be proud of that job  :thumbsup:
It appears you addressed all the details. Great job


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice solution to a sometimes pesky problem. Well done.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 22, 2013)

Beautiful work, and something else added to my "to do" list.

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## darkzero (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 26, 2013)

Definately on my want list too.  Rotary table first, then tool it out in a couple of sizes like you did too.  Excelent looking work and well thought out, all in all a great tool addition to any machinist war chest anytime.

Bob


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 26, 2013)

This is only as far as I got so far.  Biggest hurdle is the chuck is new but its a camlock.


----------



## nightowl499 (May 18, 2013)

thats great work and a great tool, think i may wanna do that ,, uh err , that is when my skill level 
gets there haha


----------

